# hunting from house or porch?



## carp

Can you legally hunt from a residence in Ohio? This would be a house off the road , country setting, with woods or fields surrounding your home.

This was brought up on another hunting forum, and looks like it is legal, but not sure about Ohio regulations!

And No!!!!!!! I'm not thinking about hunting from my house!


----------



## ostbucks98

As long as you abide by all the laws and regulations set by the state. I wouldn't personally do it because I'm in it for the sport of it but I know a few people who have. Hell some peoples tree stands would pass as a house.


----------



## beaver

As long as it's your house or you have permission, and you're not shooting across a road. I don't see anything that would make it illegal. Like he said, I've seen some tree stands and blinds that might as well be small houses. I've even hunted from a duck blind complete with a kitchen, toilet, and sleeping area.


----------



## sherman51

I've never heard about any law that says you cant do it. but if I were going to do it (which I wouldn't even think about doing it myself) I would get the answer from the dnr. here in Indiana the laws read you cant shoot into upon across any public road and you can only shoot across water if your in lawful pursuit of game. so you must have permission for both sides of the water and you must be hunting legal. I like hunting the old fashioned way and would never shoot from my house. I am disabled and could get a permit to hunt from my car, but that's not hunting to me. I still can only go about 150 yrds back in the woods and I can still manage to get up a tree with my climber. I do have problems getting up the tree and take a few breaks on the way up. if it gets so bad I cant climb with my climber my oldest son has already said he would put me up a ladder stand. I'm just not into getting the meat any way I can. but I enjoy my time in the woods.
sherman


----------



## Doboy

*Hey Sherm
How to do it,,,, if your REALLY LAZY!*





Youtube Quotes;
@pillionaire07 Each individual hunting deer shall wear clothing of a bright orange color, commonly referred to as daylight fluorescent orange, hunter orange, blaze orange, or safety orange.This bright orange color shall be worn as follows:A hat with the exterior of not less than 50 percent of the bright orange color, an equal portion of which is visible from all directions;and a minimum of 100 square inches of the bright orange that is on the front and rear torso of the individual hunter.
@pillionaire07 ONCE AGAIN, this is KANSAS not AR-kansas. The only regulations that matter here are Kansas ones. The law states that if you do not have a tag for that deer for that season then you are not allowed to hunt. You cant shoot a deer then go back to your vehicle or home for this instance and get your tag. You must have a tag with you when you hunt. I can almost guarantee its like that in Arkansas.


----------



## RJohnson442

Pretty much as long as you are situated far enough away from the road (can't remember if it's 50 feet or yards) and don't have a gas well in your house you'll be fine. That and if you are allowed to fire weapons at your home and allowed to track the deer if need be on neighboring properties.


----------



## jray

Well in the words of Charlie Daniels you can call me a ******* I reckon that I am, I shot a Doe from the bathroom window when I was a junior in high school. Went in to brush my teeth before school and saw her behind the house I think it was Thursday of gun season. 120 yard shot dad was mad I missed my first 2 classes but with a story like that to tell he got over it pretty quick. His place is rural and the neighbors aren't close. The issue is how close are other dwellings and the road things like that. Also as stated it has to be a lawful take. Food is food and probably more fair chase than a guy that kills one from a 1500 dollar box blind over a food plot imho.


----------



## beaver

Roads don't matter. As long as you're not shooting from or across the road, there is no distance that you have to be away from it to shoot.


----------



## jray

beaver said:


> Roads don't matter. As long as you're not shooting from or across the road, there is no distance that you have to be away from it to shoot.


Yep Ohio rev code says over or along the roadway or something ambiguous like that. I think the 50 feet thing is either a general rule that many have passed as law, or an outdated law.


----------



## Shad Rap

Short answer to your question...yes, you can hunt from your house.


----------



## Shad Rap

jray said:


> Yep Ohio rev code says over or along the roadway or something ambiguous like that. I think the 50 feet thing is either a general rule that many have passed as law, or an outdated law.


There used to be a distance...not anymore...now you can step right out of your vehicle, step right off the road and shoot(but not across the road as stated) assuming you have permission or own the land.


----------



## PapawSmith

My desk in my office faces a 6' glass door-wall that leads out to the back 20 acres of our land, which is surrounded by both wooded and farm land. My responsibilities leave me little time to hunt these days so my bow hangs right next to my door all season long and during gun season there is a ready-to-go .444 rifle leaning against the door jamb. There are always binoculars standing right next to my computer monitor on my desk, and I pay good attention to movement outside. I have not YET shot a deer out my back door but I damn sure would and will if I see an animal I want. I also keep a .22-250 ready for coyotes and chucks and it has seen plenty of workday "office kills" over the years right out the same door. A door jamb makes for a very steady lean post.


----------



## RJohnson442

RJohnson442 said:


> Pretty much as long as you are situated far enough away from the road (can't remember if it's 50 feet or yards) and don't have a gas well in your house you'll be fine. That and if you are allowed to fire weapons at your home and allowed to track the deer if need be on neighboring properties.





beaver said:


> Roads don't matter. As long as you're not shooting from or across the road, there is no distance that you have to be away from it to shoot.


Roads! Where we're going we don't need roads. Lol sorry I had to do it.
Thanks for the info on the update to, making me feel old now.


----------



## sherman51

Doboy said:


> *Hey Sherm
> How to do it,,,, if your REALLY LAZY!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube Quotes;
> @pillionaire07 Each individual hunting deer shall wear clothing of a bright orange color, commonly referred to as daylight fluorescent orange, hunter orange, blaze orange, or safety orange.This bright orange color shall be worn as follows:A hat with the exterior of not less than 50 percent of the bright orange color, an equal portion of which is visible from all directions;and a minimum of 100 square inches of the bright orange that is on the front and rear torso of the individual hunter.
> @pillionaire07 ONCE AGAIN, this is KANSAS not AR-kansas. The only regulations that matter here are Kansas ones. The law states that if you do not have a tag for that deer for that season then you are not allowed to hunt. You cant shoot a deer then go back to your vehicle or home for this instance and get your tag. You must have a tag with you when you hunt. I can almost guarantee its like that in Arkansas.


I'm really lazy except when im hunting, LOL. I've hunted public property in northern Indiana for the last 35 yrs. I use to hunt most of the day. I hunted until 11:00 to 12:00 out of my stand. then i'd go in for lunch. about 1:00 i'd hit the woods and still hunt until time to get back in the stand. now I have a bad heart and bad legs and cant do it anymore. so I found a spot about 150 yrds from the road that deer travel through. so that's where I hunt. no houses or property lines to worry about. the area I hunt is sectioned off into many different sections. you start hunting the section of your choice. then if you shoot a deer and it goes into another section you just go after it. or if you want to change sections you just move to the other section. there's not near as many deer there now as they was just a few yrs ago. they opened it up to antlerless tags for a few yrs then the deer got hit by disease and killed off a lot of deer there.
sherman


----------



## Fishballz

PapawSmith said:


> My desk in my office faces a 6' glass door-wall that leads out to the back 20 acres of our land, which is surrounded by both wooded and farm land. My responsibilities leave me little time to hunt these days so my bow hangs right next to my door all season long and during gun season there is a ready-to-go .444 rifle leaning against the door jamb. There are always binoculars standing right next to my computer monitor on my desk, and I pay good attention to movement outside. I have not YET shot a deer out my back door but I damn sure would and will if I see an animal I want. I also keep a .22-250 ready for coyotes and chucks and it has seen plenty of workday "office kills" over the years right out the same door. A door jamb makes for a very steady lean post.


Are you guys accepting applications??


----------



## hopintocash2

So if you shoot from your house, do you have to put hunter orange first, and make sure you have no more than 3 rounds loaded?


----------



## beaver

Yes technically. All other laws still apply. It's just like hunting from a blind, except the blind is your house. Lol


----------



## supercanoe

It's the only way to hunt coyotes. I set up right between the wood burning stove and refrigerator. It does take some effort and practice to get good at it though.


----------



## hopintocash2

supercanoe said:


> It's the only way to hunt coyotes. I set up right between the wood burning stove and refrigerator. It does take some effort and practice to get good at it though.


 me too.


----------



## Shad Rap

hopintocash2 said:


> So if you shoot from your house, do you have to put hunter orange first, and make sure you have no more than 3 rounds loaded?


During gun season...yes...you could be in a pair of underwear and an orange vest...personally I wouldnt do that but...


----------



## beaver

Shad Rap said:


> During gun season...yes...you could be in a pair of underwear and an orange vest...personally I wouldnt do that but...


I agree. What's the point of wearing underwear in the comfort of your own home?


----------



## hopintocash2

Shad Rap said:


> During gun season...yes...you could be in a pair of underwear and an orange vest...personally I wouldnt do that but...


I'm sure everyone is doing that.


----------



## Shad Rap

beaver said:


> I agree. What's the point of wearing underwear in the comfort of your own home?


Good point.


----------



## ezbite

I don't see why not. 

As for the shooting distance from a road, I know on state park land you'd better be 400' off the road, trail, path or you will get a ticket. I never knew this and was talking to a park offical this fall while signing up for duck blinds and that's what I was told. it's clearly marked on the map of the park hunting lands. I'm pretty sure it goes for public hunting land too because that was also marked on the map.


----------



## Shad Rap

ezbite said:


> I don't see why not.
> 
> As for the shooting distance from a road, I know on state park land you'd better be 400' off the road, trail, path or you will get a ticket. I never knew this and was talking to a park offical this fall while signing up for duck blinds and that's what I was told. it's clearly marked on the map of the park hunting lands. I'm pretty sure it goes for public hunting land too because that was also marked on the map.


A state park may be different...but public land or land that you own or have permission to hunt, yes you can step off the road and shoot...there is nothing that says you cant.


----------



## ironman172

My goal is to kill a deer from the cabin porch.....haven't move a feeder yet to the 50yrd shooting range target.....I guess I killed plenty off the shooting house porch though where I prefer to sit unless real windy from that side then I move inside , open a window for the wind break like last day of muzzle loader.....why not be comfortable if you can, I find my self falling asleep sometimes


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> My goal is to kill a deer from the cabin porch.....haven't move a feeder yet to the 50yrd shooting range target.....I guess I killed plenty off the shooting house porch though where I prefer to sit unless real windy from that side then I move inside , open a window for the wind break like last day of muzzle loader.....why not be comfortable if you can, I find my self falling asleep sometimes


How was your season? Edit .... Just saw your other post. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## ironman172

It was goodnow that the neighbors dogs are gone, the deer have come back, will work on a hanging cooler for next year, in the back of a overseas container I put there for some storage......nothing picture or wall worthy, but meat for the freezer.....not enough time to get done some things, went back working part time


----------



## bobk

Bill, it's good to read that your dog problem is finally gone. Good luck on your cooler project. I've seen your talent on the deer house you built. I'm sure the cooler will be nice as well.


----------



## ironman172

Functional is all, nothing like yours.....will be great for bow season and week long hanging in the early season......Ohio's weather is so spuratic for temp's......been using a large cooler for the last few years when needed with ice jugs.....great before they get stiff from rigamortice


----------

